# Another vote for Monadnock



## pedxing (Aug 10, 2001)

I read somewhere that it was the second most climbed mountain in the world.  Second only to Fuji.  I'm not sure if I believe that.

Fuji, at over 12,000 feet... and with no vehicular transportation past 6 or 7K (my estimate) is in a totally different league though.

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: pedxing on 2001-08-10 11:29 ]</font>


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 10, 2001)

However, Fuji is part of a pilgrimage so the motiviation is much different.  If all (insert your religion here if applicable) had to climb Monadnock & it was a have to do peak aesthetically speaking (some would consider it that) it might be number one.


----------

